

A brief history of your investors (and their investors) - nivi
http://venturehacks.com/articles/history-of-investors

======
_delirium
It seems there might be some circularity in the bipolar returns and the
"therefore, we have to bet on 1000x winners" mentality. If every bet is a huge
one, a bipolar distribution is what you'd expect to get, isn't it?

Just a guess, but I wonder if that's partly due to the relatively low capital
needs for technology startups compared to some other businesses. Maybe the
mid-range profitable companies, the sort that will plateau at $1m/year profits
with 5 employees, just aren't seeking VC funding at all, because they have
enough in savings/friends/family funding to get off the ground?

